

Cost per click fell 8% from a year ago, also from one quarter earlier - liuwei6
http://investor.google.com/earnings/2011/Q4_google_earnings.html

======
jacques_chester
This jives with the observation that demand from advertisers grows more slowly
than the supply of advertising inventory (ie, potential places to show your
ad).

